# Pantalla negra de TV pero con sonido.



## smg00015 (May 18, 2010)

Hola. Pues se me ha quedado la TV con la pantalla negra cuando la estaba viendo pero se seguía oyendo. ¿De que puede ser?

Un Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

¿Transistor de salida horizontal?

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (May 20, 2010)

Hola. Ya he revisado el transistor de la horizontal, al encender el tv el tubo hace el sonido como de encender y la pantalla tiene electricidad estática. ¿Puede ser el ampli de la vertical o el tubo de imagen?. Salu2.


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

falla vertical hace una linea horizontal en el monitor.
Falla del tubo, es normalmente gradual, nunca me he topado con un cinescopio que falle inmediatamente.
Si horizontal funciona, entonces tu problema estara en los controles de brillo.


----------



## smg00015 (May 20, 2010)

Entonces si son los controladores de brillo como los cambio ya que estoy seguro que de la tele no son porque no se ve absolutamente nada hay algun modo de ajustarlo con un potenciometro o algo??.

Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2010)

Tocale el Screen a ver que hace, es uno de los del flyback.







Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (May 23, 2010)

Ya le he tocado la Tv ha encendido pero he visto que tiene en los laterales de la pantalla se estan abombando, se entan metiendo las esquinas mas para adentro en vez de estar en linea recta la imagen sale en una curva. Salu2.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Revisa si existen soldaduras frías.


----------



## smg00015 (May 24, 2010)

Tambien me he dado cuenta de que encendio pero tras llevar un ratillo enchufada es decir cuando se calentó un poco. Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2010)

Lo que se soluciona después de un rato suelen ser capacitores !

Comienza por los de la fuente.

Saludos !


----------

